# آخر أخبار مليونية 24 أغسطس



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ * 6 أبريل:لن نشارك فى تظاهرة 24 أغسطس الجاري 






                 حركة شباب 6 أبريل    

  8/13/2012 8:26:00 PM
 القاهرة - (أ ش أ)
 أكد مؤسس حركة شباب (6 أبريل) ومنسقها العام  المهندس أحمد  ماهر عدم مشاركة الحركة في الدعوة للتظاهر يوم 24 أغسطس  الجاري ..مشيرا  إلى أن أصحاب هذه الدعوات كانت تربطهم علاقات وثيقة بالنظام  السابق  والمجلس العسكري.
 وقال ماهر ـ في بيان له اليوم الاثنين ـ  إنه من غير  المنطقى أن تشارك الحركة في تظاهرات لإسقاط رئيس منتخب منذ أقل  من شهرين  لأن ذلك سيدخل البلاد في مسار لا نهائي من الفوضى..مطالباً بضرورة  إتاحة  الفرصة للرئيس مرسي ثم بدء الحساب بعد ال100 يوم الأولى مع متابعة  برامجه  وأطروحاته وتقييمها باستمرار.
 واعتبر قرارات رئيس الجمهورية  الأخيرة بإقالة وزير الدفاع  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي ورئيس الأركان الفريق  سامى عنان خطوة على الطريق  الصحيح ، وتأتي لتدعيم مدنية الدولة وتفكيك سلطة  العسكر ومؤامراتهم  السياسية.
 وطالب ماهر الرئيس مرسي باتخاذ المزيد  من قرارات التطهير  للرموز الفاشلة ورمز النظام القديم حتى تبدأ مصر عهداً  جديداً وتحقق أهداف  الثورة..مشدداً على ضرورة البدء فى محاكمة كل الفاسدين  ومن تورطوا في قتل  شباب مصر طول ال18 شهرا الماضية.




 مصراوي*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*  نادر بكار وتعليقة على فتوة قتل متظاهرين 24 اغسطس على تويتر الان*​* 2012-08-16 05
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




41 ​ 



 



 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

* أبو حامد : مظاهرات 24 أغسطس ستنطلق أمام القصر الرئاسي ولن نذهب للتحرير 
*​* 






  

محمد أبو حامد    ​كتب - محمد عاطف : 
أكد محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، أنه لا صحة لما نشر حول تواجد    الثوار يومى 24 و25 أغسطس الجارى بميدان التحرير أو أمام مقر مكتب إرشاد    الإخوان ، مشيراً إلى أنها إشاعات يطلقها الإخوان لتشتيت الثوار .
و  أكد ابو حامد فى بيان له اليوم،   الأربعاء، أن التجمع لمليونية 24 أغسطس  سيكون أمام كل من القصر الجمهوري   بمصر الجديدة وأمام مقر وزارة الدفاع  بالعباسية، مؤكداً على أن سبب   التظاهر هو إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري ومحاولة  أخونة مؤسسات الدولة .
كما طالب بتقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين  كإحدى جمعيات المجتمع المدني التابعة لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي   وتحديد  أهدافها ومجلس إداراتها ومصادر تمويلها والأنشطة المصرح لها   بمزاولتها طبقا  للقوانين المعمول بها داخل الدولة وإخضاعها لرقابة كافة   الجهات الرقابية  المختصة وإبعادها كجمعية أهلية عن مزاولة العمل السياسي   بشكل مباشر أوغير  مباشر .
ودعا أبو حامد بحل حكومة الدكتور هشام   قنديل باعتبارها حكومة  طائفية وغير مؤهلة، مشيراً إلى ضرورة تشكيل حكومة   إنقاذ وطني يكون معيار  اختيار أعضائها الخبرة والكفاءة بعيدا عن   الانتماءات السياسية والعقائدية  للحفاظ على استقلال القضاء ورفض المساس   بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا أو  بقانون السلطة القضائية  .
وأكد على ضرورة التحقيق بشأن ما تسرب عن    تهريب سولار وبنزين وغيرها من السلع المدعمة إلى قطاع غزة مما يعد  إهدارا   وإضرارا متعمدا للمال العام وفي ذات الوقت الذي تشهد فيه البلاد  تدهورا   واضحا في المرافق والخدمات .
وتابع أبو حامد '' يجب التحقيق في    السماح للفلسطينيين بالدخول إلى الاراضي المصرية دون الخضوع للإجراءات    الأمنية المتبعة مما حقق ضررا جسيما بالأمن القومي المصري، ومن بين ما نتج    عنه مجزرة رفح التي راح ضحيتها ستة عشر عسكريا من خيرة أبناء الوطن  وتحديد   المسئول سياسياً وتنفيذياً عن ذلك وتقديمه للمحاكمة '' .








*


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]?v=pAUFuQCYxWE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2012)

من خالفهم قتلووووه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اعتقد الضربه المقصوده اللى اتوجهت للمجلس العسكرى هيكون تأثيرها سلبى على الثوره الجديده والاخوان مش بالسهوله انهم يتشالوا ولا يتفككوا بثوره وخصوصا انهم شايفين ثوارها خوارج يحق قتلهم بدم بارد وبدون ديه
عالعموم ربنا يعديها على خير ..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أغسطس 2012)

مليونية 24 اغسطس فاشلة يقودها مجموعة  الناس لا تثق بهم محمد ابو حامد شخصية غير مقنعة واشعر بانه يصفى حسابات الرب يحفظ مصر


----------



## Senamor (16 أغسطس 2012)

*الكنائس تتبرأ من مليونية 24 أغسطس.. وتؤيد قرارات الرئيس
*





*
أعلنت الكنيسة الإنجيلية والأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية عدم مشاركتهم فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس الداعية لإسقاط رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى والإخوان المسلمين، والتى دعا لها توفيق عكاشة صاحب قناة "الفراعين" ومحمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، ومصطفى بكرى عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، كأول ردة فعل لها على قرارات الرئيس المنتخب مؤكدة وقوفها ورائه ودعم قراراته.
وقال رمسيس النجار، مستشار الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، إن الكنيسة مؤسسة كبيرة ليس لها علاقة بالسياسة، ولكن الأقباط لديهم الحق فى التظاهر السلمى والتعبير عن رأيهم السياسى، والأقباط الذى سيخرجون للتظاهر سيكون تظاهرهم باسم المواطنة وليس باسم الكنيسة.*


http://www.almesryoon.com/permalink/21040.html


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*"أبو حامد" يعلن عن أهداف و أماكن تظاهرات 24 اغسطس ضد "اخونة الدولة" *

*



*


* الخميس     ١٦     اغسطس ٢٠١٢ - ٤٥: ٠٩ ص               كتب: عماد  توماس اصدر "محمد أبو حامد"، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، بيانا الى الامة بشأن  اهداف واستعدات ما اسماه بثورة 24 أغسطس ضد هيمنة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين    واكد أبو حامد على أن ثورة 24 و25 أغسطس هي ثورة سلمية لا عنف فيها  يستخدم فيها المصريون حقهم الدستوري في التعبير السلمي عن الرأي واعلن عن  اماكن التجمع أمام كل من القصر الجمهوري بمصر الجديدة وأمام مقر وزارة  الدفاع بالعباسية نافيا ان يكون هناك تجمعات بميدان التحرير أو أمام مقر  مكتب إرشاد الأخوان معتبرًا ذلك  إشاعات يطلقها الإخوان لتشتيت الثوار .    وذكر "أبو حامد" ،*

*  فى بيانه الاول عدد من اهداف الثورة كالتالى:*


*  1.رفض قرار رئيس الجمهورية بإعطاء نفسه صلاحية اصدار و الغاء الإعلانات  الدستورية بدون استفتاء الشعب او التشاور مع القوى السياسية وكذلك رفض  قراره بتعديل صلاحياته المحددة سلفا وفقا للإعلان الدستوري الأول الذي تم  استفتاء الشعب عليه في مارس 2011 ورفض ما ترتب عليها من أثار باعتبار تلك  القرارات غير دستورية وتجاوزت مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات.  *



*  2. رفض أخونة مؤسسات الدولة وإصدار قانون بتجريم التعيينات السياسية للحفاظ على الهيكل الادارى للدولة.  *


*  3. تقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كإحدى جمعيات المجتمع المدني التابعة  لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي وتحديد أهداف الجماعة ومجلس إداراتها ومصادر  تمويلها والأنشطة المصرح لها بمزاولتها طبقا للقوانين المعمول بها داخل  الدولة وإخضاعها لرقابة كافة الجهات الرقابية المختصة وإبعادها كجمعية  أهلية عن مزاولة العمل السياسي بشكل مباشر أوغير مباشر. وفى حالة الإصرار  على عدم تقنين وضع الجماعة يتم العمل على تنفيذ قرار حل جماعة الإخوان وذلك  بتسليم أموال ومقرات وأصول الجماعة للدولة باعتبارها مالا عــاما مملوكا  للشعب المصري.   *


* 4 . التحقيق مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة بشأن مصادر  تمويل الجماعة والحزب خاصة منذ قيام ثورة 25 يناير حتى تاريخه .  *



*  5 . التحقيق مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بشأن لقاءات جمعت بينهم  وبين شخصيات وجهات أجنبية ومنها رئيس جهاز المخابرات العسكرية القطري وغيرة  والسماح لدول أجنبية بالتدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصر بما يضر بالأمن  القومي المصري *



* . 6 . إعادة التحقيق بشأن هروب المتهمين الأجانب في قضية التمويل الأجنبي وتحديد مسئولية جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن ذلك .*



* 7 . إعادة التحقيق في أحداث فتح السجون وهروب قيادات جماعة الإخوان وعناصر  من حماس وحزب الله والاعتداء على أقسام ومراكز الشرطة وموقعة الجمل واغتيال  المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وتحديد علاقة جماعة الإخوان وحماس بهذه  الإحداث وتقديم من يثبت تورطه منهم في ذلك إلى المحاكمة . وإعادة التحقيق  في القضايا التي اتهم بها قيادات الإخوان قبل الثورة مثل قضايا غسيل  الأموال والتخابر لصالح دول أجنبية وغيرها وتحديد مدى صحتها وفى حالة  ثبوتها في حق أي قيادي بالجماعة يشغل وظيفة عامة يتم عزلة وتقديمه  للمحاكمة.   *


*  8. التحقيق بشأن ما تسرب عن تهريب سولار وبنزين وغيرها من السلع المدعمة  إلى قطاع غزة مما يعد إهدارا وإضرارا متعمدا للمال العام وفي ذات الوقت  الذي تشهد فيه البلاد تدهورا واضحا في المرافق والخدمات. والتحقيق في  السماح للفلسطينيين بالدخول إلى الاراضى المصرية دون الخضوع للإجراءات  الأمنية المتبعة مما حقق ضررا جسيما بالأمن القومي المصري ومن بين ما نتج  عنه مجزرة رفح التي راح ضحيتها ستة عشر عسكريا من خيرة أبناء الوطن وتحديد  المسئول سياسيا وتنفيذيا عن ذلك وتقديمه للمحاكمة .  *

*  9 . حل حكومة هشام قنديل باعتبارها حكومة طائفية وغير مؤهله وتشكيل حكومة  إنقاذ وطني يكون معيار اختيار أعضائها الخبرة والكفاءة بعيدا عن الانتماءات  السياسية والعقائدية . *


*   10 . الحفاظ على استقلال القضاء ورفض المساس بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا  أو بقانون السلطة القضائية والتأكيد على مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات .  *


*  11.حل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور باعتبارها لجنة طائفية وغير معبرة عن كل  طوائف الشعب وتشكيل لجنة تأسيسية جديدة معبره عن كافة أطياف الشعب المصري .
منقوووووول : الحق والضلال
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2012)

مليونيه فشلت قبل ان تبدا 
خوف الاخوان منها عجل باصلاح الكهرباء وعجل بقرارات حل المجلس العسكرى والغاء الاعلان الدستورى المكمل
مما افقد المليونيه جزء كبير جدا من قوتها 
ولا اظن انها هتوصل لحجم المليونيات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*"موسى" يطالب بمحاكمة عاجلة لصاحب  فتوى قتل المتظاهرين ويدعو المصريين للإحتجاج ضد الفتاوى الفاسدة

الخميس ١٦ اغسطس ٢٠١٢ - ٠٤: ٠٣ م  +02:00 CEST 
حجم الخط : 



 



 



 












كتب- عماد توماس
طالب السيد "عمرو موسى"، الأمين العام  السابق لجامعة الدول العربية، بمحاكمة عاجلة للشيخ "هاشم إسلام"، عضو لجنة  الفتوى، بعد أن أفتى بقتل المتظاهرين في تظاهرات 24 أغسطس المقبل.

ورفض "موسى"، في تغريدتين له على حسابه  الشخصي بموقع التدوين القصير "تويتر"، الدعاوى الفاسدة الجاهلة التي تطالب  بقتل المتظاهرين، وقال: "أصحاب هذا التحريض الإجرامي لابد وأن يحاكموا  فورًا."


وطالب المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية جميع  المصريين بالإحتجاج ضد الفتاوى الفاسدة بإهدار الدم وقتل المتظاهرين  السلميين، وإلا استشرت هذه الدعوة الإجرامية، مشددًا على ضرورة محاكمة هؤلاء  المحرضين.

يُذكر أن "البرادعي" كان قد طالب أيضًا  بمحاكمة صاحب الفتوى، ولم يصدر أي تعليق من "حمدين صباحي" أو الرئيس "محمد  مرسي" حتى كتابة هذه السطور.



الأقباط متحدون
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*نجل مرسى يتوعد




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نجل مرسى يتوعد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا واد يا جامد :giveup:
راضيه زمة اى عابر سبيل هيقرا كلام الاخ دددددده ينفع يكون اسلوب ابن رئيس *


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

هنعمل معاة الصح
دة علي اساس ان بابا الريس هيسبك تنزل في العركة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا واد يا جامد :giveup:
> راضيه زمة اى عابر سبيل هيقرا كلام الاخ دددددده ينفع يكون اسلوب ابن رئيس *


*خلى الناس تقول فين ايامك يامبارك اكتر واكتر
كنا بنحسبها ثورة طلعت وكسه.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هام من السيد البدوى بخصوص المشاركة فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس*
* 2012-08-16  *

* 



 *
* البدوي: الوفد لن يشارك في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس .. ومرسي جاء بالصندوق  	    	طالب الدكتور السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب الوفد، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بأن يكون   رئيسا لكل المصريين، وأن يتبنى كل الأفكار التي تصب في صالح مصر من كافة   التيارات والاتجاهات.  	   	وأكد البدوي أن حزب الوفد يحرص على أن يعبر  دستور مصر، الذي يجري إعداده  الآن، عن كل التيارات والاتجاهات، مع التأكيد  على دور الأزهر باعتباره  المرجعية الإسلامية الوحيدة والمعتبرة.  	   	 وأعلن البدوي، خلال الحفل السنوي الذي أقامه حزب الوفد بقرية البذنجانية،   مساء الأربعاء، رفض الحزب للمشاركة في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس، التي تنادي لإسقاط   رئيس الجمهورية، الذي يعتبر أول رئيس منتخب يأتي به الصندوق بإرادة شعبية   خالصة.  	   	وشدد البدوى على ضرورة عودة الأمن والأمان للبلاد، وقال: إن  ذلك مسئولية  رئيس الجمهورية، بعد أن تركزت كل السلطات في يده.  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*“رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف والإختفاء:” سنشارك فى مليونية 24 أغسطس             11 أغسطس, 2012 10:37 مساء






اعلنت   “رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى على  لسان مؤسسها ابرام لويس   مشاركتها فى مليونية 24 أغسطس التى دعا لها بعض  النشطاء ضد جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة لهيمنها على  مفاصل الدولة .
وقال   لويس فى بيان للرابطة – السبت – إنهم سيشاركوا  فى مليونية‏ 24‏ أغسطس ضد   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمطالبة بحل  الجماعة، وذلك بتسليم أموال ومكاتب   الجماعة وأصولها للدولة باعتبارها مال  عام ملك للشعب المصرى، و التحقيق  مع  أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد وقيادات حزب  الحرية والعدالة بشأن مصادر تمويل  الجماعة،  فضلا عن تورط أعضاء مكتب  الإرشاد وقيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة فى  لقاءات  مع شخصيات وجهات أجنبية  منها رئيس جهاز المخابرات القطرى وغيره،  والسماح  لدول أجنبية بالتدخل فى  الشأن الداخلى المصرى بما يضر بالأمن  القومى  المصرى.*​*
وأضاف   البيان أن الرابطة ستطالب بالتحقيق مع أعضاء  مكتب الإرشاد بشأن تورط   الجماعة فى تسهيل هروب المتهمين الأجانب فى قضية  التمويل الأجنبى، وحل   الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور باعتبارها لجنة طائفية  وغير معبرة عن الشعب   المصرى، وتشكيل لجنة تأسيسية جديدة تعبر عن جميع  أطياف الشعب، وذلك طبقا   لما ورد بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل، فضلا عن  التحقيق بشأن أحداث مذبحة رفح   التى راح ضحيتها 16فردا من قوات حرس الحدود  غدراً وكشف الحقيقة للرأي العام   .
فى  سياق أخر، قررت الرابطة تعليق  المشاركة فى  المسيرة التى دعا لها إتحاد  شباب ماسبيرو والعديد من النشطاء ،  والحركات  القبطية التي كان مقرر تنظيمها  غدا الاحد من دوران شبرا إلى  ماسبيرو من  أجل أحداث الاعتداءات على أقباط  دهشور ، وإدانة تهجيرهم.
وأرجعت   الرابطة قرارها نظرا لبدء تنفيذ بعض المطالب  الخاصة بالأزمة، والتى تمثلت   فى عودة بعض الأسر القبطية المهجرة، وصرف  تعويضات مبدئية 10 ألاف جنية من   محافظة الجيزة لكل أسرة.
وشددت  الرابطة  على أنها في انتظار متابعة التعويضات  الحقيقية لخسائرهم التي تقدر   بالملايين بعد تشكيل لجنة من المحافظة لرصد  الخسائر، وأعادة باقى الأسر   المهجرة والقبض على الجناة فى هذه الأحداث  والمحرضين على حرق منازل   الأقباط، ونهب ممتلكاتهم .

أخبار مصر *


----------



## Senamor (16 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نجل مرسى يتوعد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فوتوشوب واصلا مافي حساب على تويتر يحمل الإسم دا 

وهل من المعقول الفلول يسكتو على خبر زي دا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *فوتوشوب واصلا مافي حساب على تويتر يحمل الإسم دا
> 
> وهل من المعقول الفلول يسكتو على خبر زي دا *


*الفلول اهم نشروا الخبر
ليش صاحب الشأن ما كذب يا شيخنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2012)

سلمولى عليها لو شوفتها معدية


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)

*خطيب مسجد النور يصف الداعين لمظاهرات 24 أغسطس بـ "المجانين"*
*أكد الشيخ محمد عبده خطيب مسجد النور - هذه الجمعة - أن هناك من المصريين ممن قاموا بتمزيق المصحف الشريف بحجة حرية الفكر ويصفون أنفسهم بأنهم من أتباع من يدعون إلى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس من أجل إسقاط الحاكم، لافتًا إلى أنهم لا يؤمنون بحرية الفكر ولكنهم عبدة الطاغوت ويريدون عودة النظام السابق مرة أخرى حيث يشغلون الناس بأخبار كاذبة ويثيرون الشائعات لحثهم على الخروج على الحاكم.

وأضاف الخطيب خلال خطبة الجمعة أن أحد هؤلاء الداعين لتلك المظاهرات وقف ليقول: "إن القاهرة أقدس من القدس، وإن الهرم أقدس من الأقصى".

ووصف الخطيب هذا الرجل بـ "المجنون" ومن يتبعه بـ "ناقص العقل"، لافتًا إلى أن مصر هى محكومة ومحمية بإذن الله تعالى وخاصة بعد أن كرمنا الله بنعمة الحرية وحاكم يحفظ كتاب الله ويحث المسلمين على طاعة المولى عز وجل، مشيرًا إلى أن الرئيس اتخذ قرارات تاريخية أنهت حكم العسكر، وشبه الخطيب الرئيس مرسى بالفارس، ووصفه بأنه ينتهج نهج الصحابة الكرام.

وتساءل الخطيب عن الأسباب التى دفعت هؤلاء إلى الدعوة لمظاهرات وهناك رئيس منتخب جاء بأغلبية، مؤكدًا أن هؤلاء يريدون إسقاط الدولة من أجل مصالحهم الشخصية.

يذكر أن الشيخ محمد عبده هو خطيب مسجد الرقيب بالهرم.*


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2012)

*72% من القراء يوافقون على مليونية 24 أغسطس ضد مرسى والإخوان*

                           الخميس، 16 أغسطس  2012 - 08:52






                             نتيجة الاستطلاع                         


بعد قرارات الرئيس الأخيرة، والتى كان أهمها، إحالة كل من المشير  حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان للتقاعد، إضافة إلى تعيين اللواء عبد الفتاح  السيسى، قائداً عاماً للقوات المسلحة، وتعيين المستشار محمود مكى نائباً  للرئيس، وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى المكمل، الذى أصدره المجلس العسكرى، بعد  انتهاء الجولة الأولى من الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية، قام اليوم السابع  بإجراء استطلاع لقرائه حول القضية فى سؤال بعنوان: هل توافق على مليونية 24  أغسطس ضد مرسى والإخوان؟


وجاءت النتيجة كالتالى: 71.25% من القراء المشاركين فى الاستطلاع صوتوا  بـ"نعم" ، بينما صوتت نسبة 28.12% من القراء بـ "لا" ، ولم تهتم نسبة 0.63%  بالتصويت.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2012)

*نجل مرسي يكذب تصريحات منسوبة له حول تهديده متظاهري 24 أغسطس بتوديع أهلهم : كذب وافتراء

*
*9​
*​*


الجمعة 17 August 2012 - 01:18 م











نجل مرسي يكذب تصريحات منسوبة له حول تهديده متظاهري 24 أغسطس بتوديع أهلهم : كذب وافتراء



أحمد مرسي: لا تصريحات لي بخصوص مظاهرات 24أغسطس.. ولا عملية التطهير بـ سيناء.. ولا الجيش المصري و تحركاته



كتب: 
علي خالد


نفى  أحمد نجل الرئيس محمد مرسي صدور أية تصريحات منه حول مظاهرات 24 أغسطس  وقال " كمية مهولة من الكذب و الافتراءات علي صفحات فيسبوك علي لساني..  أسلوب سمج و ضعيف و يدل علي فشل من وراءه".
وكانت مواقع الكترونية قد نقلت  تغريدة نسبتها لـ  أحمد مرسي تقول: "كل اللى نازل يوم 24 – 8 يترك رسالة  وداع لأهله لأنه لم يعد للبيت مرة تانية.. لأننا هنعمل معاها الواجب الصح"  وهو ما نفاه أحمد .
وقال أحمد مرسي في تغريده عبر  حسابه على فيسبوك " لا تصريحات لي بخصوص مظاهرات 24/8 .. ولا تصريحات لي  بخصوص عملية التطهير ب سيناء .. ولا تصريحات لي بخصوص الجيش المصري و  تحركاته .. ولا حساب لي آخر علي فيسبوك أو تويتر.. ولا أملك إلا هذا الحساب  و فقط.
وأضاف نجل الرئيس موجها حديثه إلى من أسماهم دعاة التخريب " كفاكم كذب .. وكفاكم افتراء".. ))) و الله من ورائهم محيط (((



البديل 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تشكل لجانا شعبية لحماية مؤسسات الدولة فى 24 أغسطس 

كشف طارق الزمر، مسئول المكتب السياسى لحزب البناء والتنمية، الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية، أن الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها سيشكلان لجانا شعبية لحماية المؤسسات العامة فى مليونية 24 أغسطس لإسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وقال "الزمر"، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، "سنكون متواجدين فى الشوارع أثناء هذا اليوم لمواجهة أى تخريب"، مطالباً الدولة بتفعيل القانون والتعامل بكل حزم مع الخارجين على القانون.

وأضاف "الزمر"، سندعو جموع الشعب المصرى لعدم الاستجابة للداعين لمليونية 24 أغسطس، وتابع قائلا، "إن هذه الدعوات تخريبية لفلول النظام السابق حسنى مبارك".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2012)

*بيان محمد ابو حامد الى الامة بخصوص ثورة 24 اغسطس ضد هيمنة الاخوان - 15 اغسطس 



*
*





*​*البيــــــان الأول

بيان النائب محمد ابو حامد الى الامة بخصوص ثورة 24 اغسطس ضد هيمنة الاخوان : 

ثانيا : أهداف الثورة :

1- رفض قرار رئيس الجمهورية بإعطاء نفسه صلاحية اصدار و الغاء الإعلانات  الدستورية بدون استفتاء الشعب او التشاور مع القوى السياسية وكذلك رفض  قراره بتعديل صلاحياته المحددة سلفا وفقا للإعلان الدستوري الأول الذي تم  استفتاء الشعب عليه في مارس 2011 ورفض ما ترتب عليها من أثار باعتبار تلك  القرارات غير دستورية وتجاوزت مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات.
2- رفض أخونة مؤسسات الدولة وإصدار قانون بتجريم التعيينات السياسية للحفاظ على الهيكل الادارى للدولة. 
3- تقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كإحدى جمعيات المجتمع المدني التابعة  لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي وتحديد أهداف الجماعة ومجلس إداراتها ومصادر  تمويلها والأنشطة المصرح لها بمزاولتها طبقا للقوانين المعمول بها داخل  الدولة وإخضاعها لرقابة كافة الجهات الرقابية المختصة وإبعادها كجمعية  أهلية عن مزاولة العمل السياسي بشكل مباشر أوغير مباشر.
وفى حالة الإصرار على عدم تقنين وضع الجماعة يتم العمل على تنفيذ قرار حل  جماعة الإخوان وذلك بتسليم أموال ومقرات وأصول الجماعة للدولة باعتبارها  مالا عــاما مملوكا للشعب المصري. 
4- التحقيق مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة بشأن مصادر تمويل الجماعة والحزب خاصة منذ قيام ثورة 25 يناير حتى تاريخه .
5- التحقيق مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بشأن لقاءات جمعت بينهم وبين  شخصيات وجهات أجنبية ومنها رئيس جهاز المخابرات العسكرية القطري وغيرة  والسماح لدول أجنبية بالتدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصر بما يضر بالأمن القومي  المصري .
6- إعادة التحقيق بشأن هروب المتهمين الأجانب في قضية التمويل الأجنبي وتحديد مسئولية جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن ذلك .
7- إعادة التحقيق في أحداث فتح السجون وهروب قيادات جماعة الإخوان وعناصر  من حماس وحزب الله والاعتداء على أقسام ومراكز الشرطة وموقعة الجمل واغتيال  المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وتحديد علاقة جماعة الإخوان وحماس بهذه  الإحداث وتقديم من يثبت تورطه منهم في ذلك إلى المحاكمة .
وإعادة التحقيق في القضايا التي اتهم بها قيادات الإخوان قبل الثورة مثل  قضايا غسيل الأموال والتخابر لصالح دول أجنبية وغيرها وتحديد مدى صحتها وفى  حالة ثبوتها في حق أي قيادي بالجماعة يشغل وظيفة عامة يتم عزلة وتقديمه  للمحاكمة.
8- التحقيق بشأن ما تسرب عن تهريب سولار وبنزين وغيرها من السلع المدعمة  إلى قطاع غزة مما يعد إهدارا وإضرارا متعمدا للمال العام وفي ذات الوقت  الذي تشهد فيه البلاد تدهورا واضحا في المرافق والخدمات.
والتحقيق في السماح للفلسطينيين بالدخول إلى الاراضى المصرية دون الخضوع  للإجراءات الأمنية المتبعة مما حقق ضررا جسيما بالأمن القومي المصري ومن  بين ما نتج عنه مجزرة رفح التي راح ضحيتها ستة عشر عسكريا من خيرة أبناء  الوطن وتحديد المسئول سياسيا وتنفيذيا عن ذلك وتقديمه للمحاكمة .
9- حل حكومة هشام قنديل باعتبارها حكومة طائفية وغير مؤهله وتشكيل حكومة  إنقاذ وطني يكون معيار اختيار أعضائها الخبرة والكفاءة بعيدا عن الانتماءات  السياسية والعقائدية .
10- الحفاظ على استقلال القضاء ورفض المساس بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا أو  بقانون السلطة القضائية والتأكيد على مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات .
11- حل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور باعتبارها لجنة طائفية وغير معبرة عن كل  طوائف الشعب وتشكيل لجنة تأسيسية جديدة معبره عن كافة أطياف الشعب المصري .

ثالثا : مكان المظاهرات :
يكون التجمع يومي 24 و 25 أغسطس أمام كل من القصر الجمهوري بمصر الجديدة  وأمام مقر وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية وما يشاع بأن مكان الثورة هو ميدان  التحرير أو أمام مقر مكتب إرشاد الأخوان غير صحيح وهو إشاعات يطلقها  الإخوان لتشتيت الثوار


رابعـا : المكتب التنسيقى لثورة 24 اغسطس :
النائب السابق / محمد أبو حامد
*​*
*


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا  يبر الصالح  لمصر
ارى انها وقفة  مهمة يوم 24 حتى لا يرى  الاخوان انهم لا يوجد غيرهم على الساحة حاليا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2012)

*وجدى غنيم يعلن تأييده لفتوى قتل متظاهري 24أغسطس






*​

*
** 
[*]
 
[*]
 *
*

تاريخ النشر : 2012-08-19

غزة - دنيا الوطن
أعلن الداعية الإسلامى الدكتور  وجدى غنيم تأييده الكامل لفتوى الشيخ هاشم إسلام، عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر  الشريف، والتي تبيح قتل متظاهرى ثورة 24 و25 أغسطس الجاري، مستشهدا في ذلك  بالحديث الشريف ''من بايع إمامه، وأعطاه صفعة يده وثمرة فؤاده فليطعه إن  استطاع فإن جاء آخر ينازعه فاضربوا عنق الآخر'' .

وأكد غنيم على أنَّ من يعترض على  فتوى الشيخ هاشم إسلام ''ينتقم منه الله'' لأنه يعارض الحق وهذا مخالف  للشريعة، وتابع غنيم ''أنا لا أقف للرد على أحد يعارض فتاوى إسلامية وهو  ليس معه أى دليل وليس عنده علم بالدين الإسلامى'' .

وأضاف غنيم  يجب على المعترضين  على الفتوى أن يخرسوا كما يخرسون أمام الدكتور الذى يصف لهم دواء معين  فيلتزمون به، مبديًا تعجبه الشديد على اعتراض المواطنيين لفتاوى علماء  الدين  .

جدير بالذكر أن الشيخ هاشم إسلام ''عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف'' كان قد أصدر فتوى بإباحة قتل متظاهري24 و25 أغسطس الجارى.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2012)

> *يخرسون أمام الدكتور الذى يصف لهم دواء معين  فيلتزمون به، مبديًا تعجبه الشديد على اعتراض المواطنيين لفتاوى علماء  الدين * .


*
بسبب مناقضة الفتوى للعقل ياللى ماعندك عقل ياللى بايع عقلك للشيطان.
اخرتك شكلها هتكون نار وكبريت .
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2012)

*شيخ يقسم بذبح الثوار يوم 24 اغسطس
*​[YOUTUBE]Nbml7LzZgGU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أغسطس 2012)

*ابو حامد يرد عن ما  تردد عن تأجيل موعد مليونية 24 أغسطس*
* 2012-08-21 21:35:56 *

* 



   [COLOR=black !important]   	أبو حامد: لا نية لتأجيل مليونية أغسطس.. وأنا المتحدث الوحيد باسمها*
* 	نفى محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، رئيس حزب "حياة المصريين" ما   تردد عن تأجيل موعد مليونية 24 أغسطس، لافتا إلى أن الثورة ـ على حد قوله ـ   فى موعدها، ولا نية لتأجيلها.*

* 	وقال أبو حامد، فى بيان له اليوم:" الثورة ستبدأ يوم الجمعة وسيكون التجمع   بميدان العباسية وأمام ضريح الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، وستتحرك  مسيرة  المشاركين إلى القصر الجمهورى بعد الصلاة". *

* 	وحذر أبو حامد من أن هناك عدداً من الائتلافات الوهمية التى تتكلم باسم   ثورة 24 أغسطس وتذيع وتنشر عنها أخبار غير صحيحة، لافتاً إلى أنه أمر غريب   ومثير للجدل ويهدف إلى تضليل الثوار وأجهاض الثورة. *

* 	وأوضح أن هناك اجتماعاً سوف تعقده عدة أحزاب غداً الأربعاء للتحدث باسم   ثورة 24 أغسطس، وأن هذه الأحزاب وهذا الاجتماع لا علاقة له بثورة 24 أغسطس. *

* 	وأكد أبو حامد أنه المتحدث الرسمى الوحيد باسم الثورة، محذراً المواطنين   ووسائل الإعلام من الاستجابة لأى بيانات تصدر عن أى اجتماعات وهمية تتحدث   عن الثورة وموعدها وأماكن تجمعها. *

* 	اليوم السابع *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أغسطس 2012)

*أبو حامد يقاضى الإخوان المسلمين غدا ويحملهم مسئولية أي أعمال تخريبية في 24 أغسطس*




* أكد محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل أنه سيقاضى جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين غدا ويحملهم مسئولية أي أعمال تخريبية في 24 أغسطس ،مشيرا بأن  اجتماع اللجان التنسيقية لتظاهرات 24 أغسطس القادم انتهى منذ قليل، وتم  الاتفاق على الاستعدادات النهائية للتظاهرة السلمية ضد سياسات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين.*
* وأضاف أبو حامد في أنه سيحرك عددا من البلاغات للنائب العام غدا ضد جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، يحملها فيها مسؤولية أي أعمال تخريبية أو أي اعتداءات  على مقرات الجماعة في ذلك اليوم .*

* وأضاف صاحب الدعوة لتظاهرات 24 أغسطس أن هناك نية للاعتصام أمام مقر وزارة  الدفاع بالعباسية، حتى تتم تنفيذ مطالب المشاركين في التظاهرة بحل جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين.*

* شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 أغسطس 2012)

المجد لدعاة الفتنة الجدد فى مصر 
أبو خامد وتوفيق عفاشة وشركاه


----------

